# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى تواقيع الأعضاء >  > [طلب] ماليي شغل..!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

## اسير الهوى

ماليي شغل ياهل الوفا ابغي توقيع .. انا اسيرٍ في الهوى كلكم تعرفوني

ابغيه كشخة وليشوفه عقله يضيع .. ممتلي احساس وفوسطه توصفوني

 :bigsmile: 
*************

عاد اليوم جاي ابغي منكم توقيع لكن هالمرة غير ابغي توقيع فلتة وبتشيرط فيه واذا ما يعجبني  :huh: باقول ماعجبني وابغي غيره..

 :toung: طبعا انا ما اشكك بابداعكم وذوقكم بالعكس لكن اتحملوني شوي..

الشروط:
1-اذا المديرة اميرة المرح بتسوية فمافي اي شرط ابغيه على ذوقها وكلام هي تختاره..>> مديرة مانقدر نتشرط عليها هههه >> ياثقالة دمي صح  :wacko:  خخخخ

2- ياليت لو يتكلم عن الوداع وجروحه>> طلع لينا فيها ههه :wink: 

3- ابغيه احساس يعني مو فخامة وبس لازم اللي يشوفه بس بدون الكلام اللي فيه يعرف وش المقصود منه..

4- الالون طبيعية وما ابغي فيه خرابيش واجد..

5- الشروط قابلة للزيادة اثناء التعديل.. يعني اتحملوني شوي

وعذرا على التشيرط

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الله يعين الي بسويه لك اخوي

طلبات تعجيزيه
ها ها ها

----------


## Princess

مرحبا

<< تضحك
>> حاضرين

دمت بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## Princess

عدنا..









الله العالم الحين ,, المطلوب تغيير كلي لو جزئي ؟؟  :rolleyes: 

في الأنتظار
دمت بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## اسير الهوى

انا قلت مابتشيرط عليك خيتي اميرة وفعلا انت سكرتي حلقي بالتوقيع الاكثر من روعة وماعرفة اعلق عليه 

صرت مركز فيه مدة طويلة اكثر من ساعة ابغي اشوف فيه شي يتعدل ماشفت

بس >>>هاهاهاهههه اي لكن

هو جاي بالصميم بس ابغي واحد ثاني اذا ماعليك كلافة فيه اكثر حيوية بلمسات ابداعك..

ادري منتي فاضية ليي بس مالي شغل انتو حطيتو هالقسم عشان التواقيع وانا ابغي توقيع يرضي مزاجي عدل..

طبعا التوقيع الاول ما بينقط لاني بستخدمه اذا صار احلا من الثاني..


*ووين الباقين لو خايفين يبتلشو بي؟؟؟؟*
الله يساعدكم عليي..

تحياتي..

----------


## Hussain.T

خخخ

شروطك تخوف صحيح

بس انا مو عارف ويش اكتب في التوقيع

----------


## اسير الهوى

*مالي شغل..*

----------


## Hussain.T

عجل بكتب اللي اكتبه 

ومالي شغل  :bleh:

----------


## اسير الهوى

واذا ماعجبني باخليك تعيده  :wink:

----------


## Princess

:unsure: 

 :worried: 

 :wondering: 

 :huuh: 

 :idea:

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الله يعينكم عليه

ها ها ها

----------


## Hussain.T

> واذا ماعجبني باخليك تعيده



 :weird:  :weird:  :weird: 

الله المعين

 :wacko:  :wacko:  :wacko:

----------


## Hussain.T

ويش رايك اكتب لك هذي





> ماليي شغل ياهل الوفا ابغي توقيع .. انا اسيرٍ في الهوى كلكم تعرفوني
> 
> ابغيه كشخة وليشوفه عقله يضيع .. ممتلي احساس وفوسطه توصفوني



ههههههه

دقايق وهو واصلينك

----------


## Hussain.T

يعني ما ادري ويش رايك بس

التوقيع وصل 

وان شاء الله خير



 :unsure:  :amazed:  :wondering:

----------


## Princess

مرحبا 
هذا الثاني... 
تفضل... 
 
دمت بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## fatemah

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بصراحة اختيار يحير اسير حط كل شهر واحد وبعدين اطلب مرة ثانية هههه
يسلمووو شبل واميرة ع التواقيع الرائعة 
لاعدمنا جديدكم
ويستاهل اخوي اسير 
..}{..تحيـــــــــــــــــاتيـ..}{..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

خلاص الشاعر قام يتدلع واجد

خلوه عنكم

ها اخوي ياسر

تعبت الجماعه 

خلاص كفاية

ولا ناوي لك على نية
ما عجبوك بعد

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

*ياهووووووو 3 مره وحده هههههههههههه*
*اتبرع لي بواحد*

----------


## Princess

هههههههههههههه
ما اقول الا محسود الفقير 
اي فقير !!  :weird: 

هذا وجهي اذا مو طمعان بعد بشي اكثر فخامه وحلاوه  :deh: 


<< اطلعي بس  :seif: 

>>> :atkal:  زييين


عموما لو صدق طمعان
اتمنى تجيب لي خيو الصور 
اللي في بالك ..  :rolleyes:

----------


## اسير الهوى

ماعليه مارديت بس لاني بالعمل والظاهر الروابط اللي محملين عليه الصور محجوب عند ارامكو  
يعني ماشفتهم للحين عشان احكم منهو اللي ابغيه اذا شفتهم نقرر.. 
والناس الثانين بلا حســـد :evil:  
ماعليه تعبتكم معاي..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ها ها ها
نمزح معاك اخوي اش دعوى 
زعلت

----------


## fatemah

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
عاد اتصال ارامكو زفت مرررة ويالله يفتح صفحة 
المهم حنا ماحسدنا وان شاء الله تاخذ لك توقيع لتكثر طلبات اي والله تعبوا الجماعة ههههه

بالعافية تغيرهم 
..}{..تحيـــــــــــــــــــــاتيـ..}{..

----------


## اسير الهوى

امممممم بتدلع بصراحة استاهل لو لاااا..

انا شفت التواقيع وهي روعة بصراحة بس.!!!

ما ادري كيف اقولها اممم ماتقبلتهم ما !!!

يعني الى الحين ما اقتنعت بواحد منهم ..

طبعا هم مابرميهم يعني بستخدمهم لكن ابغي شي فيه حيوية اكثر ما ادري كيف اوصل ليكم المعلومة 

بالمعنى ابغي شي في *اسير الهوى*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الله يعين الجماعه عليك

ها ها ها ها

----------


## Hussain.T

:weird:  :weird:  :huh:  :huh:  :wacko:  :wacko: 

تدلع اخي كم اسير هوى عندنا

بس انا بحاول ادبر لك فكره جديدة مع ان عقلي هالأيام مصدي بس بحاول

----------


## Hussain.T

اخوي تقدر توصف لينا 

التوقيع اللي تبغيه

ولا مالك شغل بعد :wink:

----------


## اسير الهوى

مادي لو اقدر اوصفه وصفته او انا سويته بعد..

لان في بالي او نفسيتي يعني توقيع جبار كذا يعني ههههه

ما افدتك بشي ادري بس بصراحة انا بعد مادري ودبرو حالكم يالله خلصوني هههههه

الله يعطيكم العافية ويساعدكم على اشكالي ههه

----------


## Princess

:weird: 

 :huh: 

 :notrust: 

 :wacko: 


الله يوفق خيو وتلاقي من يسوي لك حسب شروطك

وتفتح لك معرض لو سوق  بهالصفحه   :lol: 
دمتم بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## همسة ألم

ول ول 
اخي اسووور عليه شروووط وصعبه بعد
اتدلع عليهم قد ماتبي بس موتتعب الجماعة معاك 
هههههههههههههه 
أمزح ......
أنتمنى تلاقي التوقيع إلي يعجبك
سلاموووووووووووو

----------


## Hussain.T

عجل يبغى لك تصبر لين ما نلاقي فكره جباره ههه

----------


## اسير الهوى

:sad2:  :sad2: 

سوري للازعاج خلاص بتنازل وبستخدم التواقيع اللي سويتوهم..

يعطيكم العافية وتسلم اياديكم..

كل مرة بكشخ بواحد 

لكن بصراحة للحين ماوصل اللي ابغاه بس ماعليه الظاهر ضايقتكم فأبتنازل هالمرة ..

 :sad2:  :sad2: 

شوكرن ماقصرتو

----------


## LUCKY

هههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههه

جبت العيد اخي اسيرررررررررر  بس بصراحه من حقك تدلع انا صارلي طالب توقيع سنه و لا حصلت الفقير في هذة الدنيا يعينه الله 

ناس مو لاقيه و ناس.......................


هههههههههههههههه

----------


## اسير الهوى

اوووووووووه عاااااااااد بدا الحسد هههههه

هذا وما لقيت اللي ابغاه ترا 

خيي لكي اذا تبغيني اسوي لك توقيع قول ترا هه الك علي شوي اعرف اصمم.. بس زي مايقولو باب النجار مخلوع 

شوووووووووكرررررررررررررن

----------


## Princess

مرحبا

خيي Lucky
 افا عليك ما عندنا فقارى حنا 
في الخدمه..
واني متأكده ما شفت طلبك اللي صار له سنه ...


اذكر بس مره.. 
وكان حسابك على ما اظن ,, الا متأكده وذاكرتي ما تخيب 
فيه مشكله ما يتركب فيه تواقيع يقول حجم كبير او يطلع صغير مادري ويش هي بالضبط..
هالسالفه صادفتني معاك  في توقيعك تبع محرم العام الماضي

عموما .. سرقت اني توقيعك الحالي باخذ قياسه ... ودقته  :huuh: 
وباسوي نفس القياسات والدقه تبعه..

انتظره  مني في اقرب فرصه..
باسوي اللي اشوفه يناسبك  :bigsmile: 


للجميع  حاضرين حنا  :shiny: 
مو بس لأسير

دمت بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------

